# VMWare Appliance for F@H



## roast (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay so there's probably a very small audience for this, but I figured I'd post about it anyway.

There's a Folding@Home appliance on the VMWare Flings site here:








						VMware Appliance for Folding@Home
					

For more information on the Folding@Home Project and how we can be a Force for Good against diseases like the Coronavirus.




					flings.vmware.com
				



This is a quick-deploy virtual machine which is pre-configured for folding. All of the configuration (with the exception of the folding team, sneaky!) is customized in the vCenter GUI during deployment.
Of course the team can be changed afterwards.

In my case, I'm running a few standalone ESXi hosts (not on vCenter) so I opted to deploy the OVA using a Powershell script - some example deployment scripts are available here:








						GitHub - lamw/vmware-fah-automation: Automation examples for deploying VMware Appliance for Folding @ Home (https://flings.vmware.com/vmware-appliance-for-folding-home)
					

Automation examples for deploying VMware Appliance for Folding @ Home (https://flings.vmware.com/vmware-appliance-for-folding-home) - GitHub - lamw/vmware-fah-automation: Automation examples for de...




					github.com
				




Has anyone else here played around with these yet?

As with everyone - it's a bit hit and miss finding WU's at the moment, but my 32 vCPU VM is waiting patiently...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 30, 2020)

only if i could deploy a few of these at work


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

I wish I had some batteries for the solar to charge so I could run more overnight   The amount the PC's and servers use is mental!!


----------

